# Just returned from a week abroad



## Leann (Apr 6, 2022)

I traveled frequently during the height of the pandemic. I was diagnosed with cancer last year and, after being misdiagnosed by the local, large hospital system in my community, I sought care at a major cancer hospital which required that I had to fly there multiple times. None of it was terrible and all of it included connecting flights. I took 20 flights in 2021. My cancer is in remission (there isn't a day that I don't thank God for that). 

I had an airline ticket that was going to expire this year so I decided to go abroad for a week. Alone. 

I went to Ireland, a place I've been to before and always look forward to returning to. My experiences were entirely positive. No unruly passengers, no flight delays. Yes, there were lines at the airports to get through security but that's just part of travellng. The weather in Dublin was nice and I walked miles and miles every day. The United States requires a negative COVID test result within 24 hours of your return flight BEFORE the airline will issue a boarding pass. Not a problem. A testing center was located adjacent to the airport and there were many of them in Dublin, too.

The only issue I saw was that the vast majority of people in the places I visited in Ireland did not wear masks. The mandate there has been lifted. Very few hand sanitizers in public areas, no reminders to stay 6 feet apart, nothing much that related to COVID. I saw only one shop that had a sign at the door which read "Masks not required but appreciated". I didn't go without a mask. I didn't want to chance it.


----------



## dseag2 (Apr 6, 2022)

Thank you for sharing, and I'm so happy for you that you are in remission!  I agree that we all need to travel while we are healthy enough to do so.

Ireland is a place I've always wanted to visit.  Walking miles and miles in Ireland sounds like a dream.  I just think of green hills and friendly people when I think of Ireland.

I hope that this was a chance for you to get away from the stress of everyday life and recharge!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 6, 2022)

Ireland is somewhere I'd like to go too.  Sounds like it was a great place to be.  Praying your cancer stays in remission.


----------



## palides2021 (Apr 6, 2022)

Glad your cancer is in remission, @Leann! The trip to Ireland sounds like fun! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 6, 2022)

Leann said:


> I traveled frequently during the height of the pandemic. I was diagnosed with cancer last year and, after being misdiagnosed by the local, large hospital system in my community, I sought care at a major cancer hospital which required that I had to fly there multiple times. None of it was terrible and all of it included connecting flights. I took 20 flights in 2021. My cancer is in remission (there isn't a day that I don't thank God for that).
> 
> I had an airline ticket that was going to expire this year so I decided to go abroad for a week. Alone.
> 
> ...


Happy to hear you had such a pleasant trip to Ireland, I bet it was very nice walking around Dublin.  I'm also glad your cancer is in remission.


----------



## Jules (Apr 6, 2022)

You deserved this special week away.  Ireland is one of those places I want to see to.  It must have felt extra special after dealing successfully with cancer.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2022)

Yes we don't have to wear Masks now in the Uk and Ireland, ( however I still wear one in the stores and crowded places) nor do we have to stay 6 feet apart any more. However hand sanitisers seem to be still readily available wherever I go...

I'm delighted you had a great time... , it's extremely  fortunate you went before these crowds now at the Airports for Easter holidays .. reports of 3 hours waiting to check in... and hundreds of flights cancelled..
This pic was taken at 4.15 am the first flight of the day at Manchester







..and a huge shortage of bag handlers so people aren't getting their luggage when they arrive at their destination


----------



## Chris21E (Apr 7, 2022)

Such a wonderful time and Beautiful Country...Thank you


----------



## Pappy (Apr 7, 2022)

I love your attitude Leann. You faced it head on and went for it. May your cancer remain in remission.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 7, 2022)

Good for you, living life to the fullest. Ireland looks beautiful. All the best that your cancer stays in remission. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 7, 2022)

Leann said:


> I went to Ireland


At the top of my list of places to go, I envy you the trip!

Hope your remission is forever.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 7, 2022)

@Leann, delighted to hear of your good health news and that you had such a great time in Ireland!


----------



## MickaC (Apr 7, 2022)

@Leann   CONGRATULATIONS on your remission.
Hope the battle of cancer leaves you indefinitely.
Happy you made the decision for yourself that you did......you're very strong.
Glad you enjoyed your trip to Ireland.
Take care.


----------



## Leann (Apr 7, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Yes we don't have to wear Masks now in the Uk and Ireland, ( however I still wear one in the stores and crowded places) nor do we have to stay 6 feet apart any more. However hand sanitisers seem to be still readily available wherever I go...
> 
> I'm delighted you had a great time... , it's extremely  fortunate you went before these crowds now at the Airports for Easter holidays .. reports of 3 hours waiting to check in... and hundreds of flights cancelled..
> This pic was taken at 4.15 am the first flight of the day at Manchester
> ...


@hollydolly I have to admit my ignorance, which may have worked in my favor. When I booked the trip, I hadn't considered many issues like folks traveling due to spring break or in advance of the Easter holidays nor did I  consider shortages in airline employees. I feel for those who have or will have to wait in long lines at airports to board planes or to claim their luggage. The scene in Manchester is frightening.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 17, 2022)

Leann said:


> I traveled frequently during the height of the pandemic. I was diagnosed with cancer last year and, after being misdiagnosed by the local, large hospital system in my community, I sought care at a major cancer hospital which required that I had to fly there multiple times. None of it was terrible and all of it included connecting flights. I took 20 flights in 2021. My cancer is in remission (there isn't a day that I don't thank God for that).
> 
> I had an airline ticket that was going to expire this year so I decided to go abroad for a week. Alone.
> 
> ...


Where did you stay? In Ireland I have been thinking of going somewhere to get away from here. How long is the plane take . And why did you have to  go out of the country to get help?
You don't know me if you rather not tell. I too am in that boat and need advise asap.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Yes we don't have to wear Masks now in the Uk and Ireland, ( however I still wear one in the stores and crowded places) nor do we have to stay 6 feet apart any more. However hand sanitisers seem to be still readily available wherever I go...
> 
> I'm delighted you had a great time... , it's extremely  fortunate you went before these crowds now at the Airports for Easter holidays .. reports of 3 hours waiting to check in... and hundreds of flights cancelled..
> This pic was taken at 4.15 am the first flight of the day at Manchester
> ...


Is this what I'm missing?
I am tired of this isolation that flying out of here is a long time wish.
As Holly stated in her posts, that not too many Emglish speaking countries will let you stay. 
And why not?
We fought a World War together and now SOMEONE said, no one can stay in another country because of what it will cost them the country for housing or whatever benefits it has.

 Yet the people from other COUNTRIES FILL up the school system. It's OK that refugees stay Oh, I see lots of money going to other countries.

Maybe it's the idea homelessness is growing and may add them to the numbers. Still is a shame I can't go to England or someone wanting to leave England can't come here or Canada.

Who makes these rules up?


----------



## Leann (Apr 28, 2022)

Autumn72 said:


> Where did you stay? In Ireland I have been thinking of going somewhere to get away from here. How long is the plane take . And why did you have to  go out of the country to get help?
> You don't know me if you rather not tell. I too am in that boat and need advise asap.


I didn't leave the US for treatment but I did have to go to another state.  Once my treatments were completed and I had the first set of tests to see if the cancer was in remission, I used a ticket that I had purchased before the pandemic and booked a trip to Dublin. It was a 6 1/2 hour direct flight (nighttime flight) to Dublin and then about a 7 hour morning flight back to the States. I flew from the east coast.

I had been to Ireland before (and hope to return again) and truly love it there. I have been to countries where English isn't widely spoken and found those places a little difficult to navigate but fun nonetheless. As a solo traveler, it's just easier to go to places where English is spoken. 

My S/O is less keen on travel. He said he might resume it at some point but it's not a priority for him right now.  He still works full-time and isn't one of those people that takes many days off from work. Retirement isn't in his plans just yet. 

But, God willing, I hope to continue traveling for a while longer.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2022)

The May Bank holiday starts on Monday just 2 weeks since the Easter break...schools are off for a week as are many people from work ..but as always people are trying to beat the queues at airports by leaving for vacations..a few days early... Since this is the first year since the onset of the pandemic that people can fly.. it's pandemonium at the airports.. exacerbated by the fact that the during the pandemic the  airports cut their check in staff and bag handlers by at least half, and haven't replaced them. Here are pictures at the first flight  3.30am this morning in the North of England at Manchester airport.. and this will be replicated in all of the UK's major airports today..


----------

